# Pics of my Classic!!



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and my Boy!! 










I hope you like it!


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Here are some engine pics!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

How'd you get those NA numbers?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice Classic bro. I love the black wheels on a red car. Very clean engine. Did you have your vaulve cover chromed or just polished? Also is that a fuel pressure gauge under the hood, or what?

As for how he got thoes numbers N/A, he has an sr20 motor. I see a warm air intake, headers, more than likelly a full exauhst. Sounds about right.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I thought they put out 140 HP.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Sharp classic.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

cam ecu and pulley to i bet


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-Rican said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My two favorite B13s in one picture... beautiful. Both of your cars are absolutely sick. Very very nice work!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Not to sound gay or anything but your little boy is pretty nice. <druel>


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks alot for the compliments gang. The car did dyno 159.8 hp to the wheels NA. We are aiming for 165 whp NA. Andreas Miko in Miami, FL tuned the car and helped build it.

The cars mods are:

JDM SR20
HS header
HS WAI/w POP charger
UR pullies (2set)
Bored MAF
370cc injectors JWT ECU with 100 shot program
JWT S4 cams
MSD SCI
MSD Blaster coil
GReddy muffler with custom exhaust
NISMO FPR

Like I mentioned the put down 159.8 whp NA and it put down 243.3 hp on nitrous. We still have a couple of things to change and upgrade on the car. Mark my words it will hit 165 whp NA!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nice clean classic bro, good job...


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

nice ride(s)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

They looooook even better in person.... I saw both these beautiful classics at the Nissan Meet....You guys gotta hear these things growl....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

those are real good numbers. What's the stock WHP on a classic? 125, 130whp? I wish Andreas Miko would get back to my email, BTW.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Not to sound gay or anything but your little boy is pretty nice. <druel> *


Thanks...thats my car 

And Rob, your car looks good, everyone knows that.


----------

